# LR CC freezing



## Lala (Apr 18, 2016)

Everytime I open LR now its so laggy. All my star ratings are gone from the filmstrip down the bottom and everything takes several seconds to activate. If I go to quick it freezes and I have to force quit. I have tried optimizing my catalogue.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 18, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.

The usual culprits are a lack of system resources.  RAM, CPU Cores, free space on the primary drive for working storage or other apps running coincident with LR that are conflicting with LR.  These could be other heavy consumers of RAM, Cores and Working storage.  Also running a virus scanning app in the background against the files that LR needs to work can interfere with LR's performance.

If you fully complete your Lightroomforums user profile, I will have the information that  I need about your computers hardware configuration wrt RAM & cores.  You can also supply information about the freespace on your primary drive that LR needs for working storage.


----------



## Lala (Apr 18, 2016)

clee01l said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> The usual culprits are a lack of system resources.  RAM, CPU Cores, free space on the primary drive for working storage or other apps running coincident with LR that are conflicting with LR.  These could be other heavy consumers of RAM, Cores and Working storage.  Also running a virus scanning app in the background against the files that LR needs to work can interfere with LR's performance.
> 
> If you fully complete your Lightroomforums user profile, I will have the information that  I need about your computers hardware configuration wrt RAM & cores.  You can also supply information about the freespace on your primary drive that LR needs for working storage.


I thought I had completed it but does this info help?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 18, 2016)

Lightroom's on 2015.5 now, so updating would be the first thing to try.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 18, 2016)

Lala said:


> I thought I had completed it but does this info help?


Updating to 2015.5 is essential but freespace on your primary disk drive for working storage is important too.  Could we have that number too?  I think getting unto 2015.5 will solve much of your issue. Also updating OS X to 10.11.4 will make sure that LR and OS X are tuned for each other.

Clicking on your name above right in the menu and then on Personal Details will let you put the essential system information that we need to help you and quickly get your question answered


----------



## Lala (Apr 19, 2016)

I'll try updating. My CC app said all was up to date but I re-installed the app and now it says I have updates:/ I'll see if updating makes a difference. 
Screen shot of memory. Is that what you mean?


----------



## clee01l (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks for the screen shot.   The 49GB of free space is probably too lean for room for working storage, especially if you have lots of other apps running alongside LR and making their demands for working storage too.  The "rule of thumb" for a minimum free space on your primary disk drive for working storage used to be 25% of the space on the drive.  As disk drives got larger, that 25% rule no longer made sense. Today most computer experts recommend 100GB as a minimum.  You might try moving some of those videos and photos off to an external disk drive to give yourself more freespace for working storage.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 19, 2016)

H'm. While I agree that 49GB isn't all that much, I would be very surprised if that amount of free space was already too little for Lightroom to perform adequately. My guess is that this could be a permissions problem. For example, if Lightroom doesn't have permissions to write to certain cache folders, it may still run but very slowly. Have you looked at this: Solutions to the error Lightroom encountered user permission issues ? That solved a problem for me with Lightroom taking several minutes to become responsive after launch (I didn't get the error mentioned here). Make sure that you do not only set the permissions on the folders mentioned, but also use the wheel icon at the bottom of the dialog and choose 'Apply to enclosed items', so all subfolders also get the correct permissions.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 19, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> H'm. While I agree that 49GB isn't all that much, I would be very surprised if that amount of free space was already too little for Lightroom to perform adequately. My guess is that this could be a permissions problem. ...


Version 2015.1 and 2015.2 are particularly buggy releases.  Updating to LRCC 2015.5 will likely solve the original issue. And being limited to 8GB of RAM does not help with performance.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 19, 2016)

clee01l said:


> Version 2015.1 and 2015.2 are particularly buggy releases.  Updating to LRCC 2015.5 will likely solve the original issue. And being limited to 8GB of RAM does not help with performance.



Agreed. Updating is the first thing to do.


----------

